
Confnow - Painless 24/7 Free Conference Calls - craigkerstiens
http://confnow.com/
======
methoddk
Just tested this out with a friend. Mad simple. Great service.

Are there plans for more numbers to call?

Also I'm a little confused, when I "Secure" a custom pin, I just enter that in
at the prompt on the phone? Instead of the one it shows on the steps list?

~~~
b14ck
Yo! Thanks for giving it a test.

If you add a security pin, then after you enter your conference room number,
it'll prompt you for the pin you entered (think of it like a conference room
password).

Also: we're in the process of getting more numbers. :)

------
gt384u
Where are these calls terminated? I ask because I am always concerned that
these sorts of services are being monetized by pumping traffic[1] into Iowa.

[1]<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Traffic_pumping>

~~~
cbrunner
Pennsylvania, which you can tell from their area code. It doesn't look like
traffic pumping.

~~~
gt384u
> It doesn't look like traffic pumping.

What makes you feel confident about this? The assertion that "We get paid from
termination" strikes me as very much that sort of arrangement. Perhaps I'm
abusing terminology.

------
sachleen
I tried calling the number from Google Voice but it couldn't complete the
call. I get maybe one ring before it disconnects. Anyone else having this
issue?

~~~
b14ck
Google voice blocks our exchange numbers in Pennsylvania for some reason :(
We're currently expanding into multiple datacenters--so we'll have new
exchange numbers shortly. But it seems that our 610-XXX numbers are all
blocked by Google.

~~~
MysticFear
"In order to avoid paying high connection fees to traffic-pumping carriers,
Google Voice has blocked calls to some of these carriers." -
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Traffic_pumping>

Looks like you are traffic pumping after all.

